# Capitol Archery welcomes Pro Staff



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thought I would post this here since most of you are members here.

We want to welcome aboard our first Pro Staff. Every one of you are great ambassadors to the sport, always put your heart on your sleeve for us here @ Capitol..... Thank you and I hope we have a successful year!!!!

Cameron aka KingFishCam
Jeff aka Slice
Ben aka BeenFarr
Jason P.
Joe
Jason S.
Tyler (youth pro staff) but, doesn't do things in little ways

It's an honor for us to have you guys with us.....


----------



## hoytshooter69 (Aug 17, 2005)

Congrats to all these guys. You are shooting for a great shop and a great guy. 

Jason, Glad to see things are going your way. Capitol needs to stay around and grow in our business.


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Buddy!!!! Hope to see you in this coming week........ Ummm you still in for the shoot correct?


----------



## hoytshooter69 (Aug 17, 2005)

I will be in this week. Still Mon-Thurs correct? Shoot is up in air, have some stuff going with the biz and regular work. Have two sets for you though for the shoot.


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks Capitol Archery for selecting me as one of your shooters. It has been a fun year shooting at your shop and at other shoots with you.


----------



## huntoholic (Jan 15, 2008)

I am honard to be one of capitols first pro staff shooters and Congrats to the other staff shooters, there cant be a better group of guys. 

It is amazing on how far I have come with my shooting ability since that first day I walked into capitols doors, And I owe it all to them. This past year has been nothing but fun, Jason and Laura you guys are great and I can't wait to see what 09 brings. From my heart I thank you guys!


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm excited to be on the team!

Ben


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

beenfarr said:


> I'm excited to be on the team!
> 
> Ben


Welcome aboard Benny Slingbraid Dude


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

huntoholic said:


> I am honard to be one of capitols first pro staff shooters and Congrats to the other staff shooters, there cant be a better group of guys.
> 
> It is amazing on how far I have come with my shooting ability since that first day I walked into capitols doors, And I owe it all to them. This past year has been nothing but fun, Jason and Laura you guys are great and I can't wait to see what 09 brings. From my heart I thank you guys!


Welcome to the team. I am sure we will have some great times during the 2009 shooting season.


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

We have 2 more coming aboard as well.

Carl S. 
Jesse S.

Thanks guys for being dedicated and true ambassadors to the sport I hold most passionate.......


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Thank you very much for the offer Jason and Laura!

Looking forward to a "shootfull" 2009!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Congrats to y'all !!!


----------



## hoytshooter69 (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey Jason I have question for ya. And I'm sure Laura will want to know also how come no ladies on the PS. 

Oh I know the answer cuz you guys don't want them beatin' you. LOL:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

I would love to have some ladies on staff. Simple enough answer though. The people we have decided upon this year are and were a constant and loyal patron as well as helping promote. There have been a couple ladies whose names have come up and am sure once we get settled in we will be looking to fill a couple more spaces.......


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

And as far as the ladies beating us..... I have been beat by a few. Have scars on my back to prove it!!!!!! LOL


----------

